# A Day in the Smoke



## Green Hornet (Apr 12, 2006)

Starting off with some bacon



set to go on the big baby in about an hour and a half.
Just put on half a fatty



a couple racks o ribs will go on later for dinner. Stay tuned.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 12, 2006)

You lucky dawg!  Get to stay home and cook all day!


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 12, 2006)

Today is MY Sunday!


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 12, 2006)

Oompappy bacon is on!


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 12, 2006)

I am smokin now!


----------



## Finney (Apr 12, 2006)

Looking good so far.  Keep us updated.


----------



## oompappy (Apr 12, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> I am smokin now!



I'm with ya GH!!!
I took today off to celebrate 70*  =D> 
Gonna cook ckicken leg quarters, misc pig parts (goofey butcher) 
and rope sausage. About 15 lbs total for $13. 
Of course a few beers and maybe some tropical spirits later


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 12, 2006)

Sm0ke 0n brutha!
Got the ribs on now, using the new rack the wifey picked up. so far so good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 12, 2006)

What kind of bacon is that?  Ain't seen that variety in my grocer section.


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 12, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> What kind of bacon is that?  Ain't seen that variety in my grocer section.


Canadian Bacon! Until Oompappy starts marketing it you won't see it. Once folks taste it, it will be everywhere! It is THAT good! =D> Til then ya have to make it yerself! :!:


----------



## wittdog (Apr 12, 2006)

I've never done Canadian Bacon on my outside pit.  I've always done my cured meats on an electric because the temps are so low and long.  Took me 36 hrs to Smoke a Cured Ham for Easter. Would you be willing to share some info on your  temps and cooking times for the Canadian Bacon?  My recipe calls for cooking it for a total of ~8hrs. Did you cure the loin or  don't have to because the temp is higher than the danger of Boutilism? Have you tried Pea Meal Bacon? Real easy to make if you cure your Canadian Bacon.  I usually buy a whole loin and make 2 canadian bacon and 1 peameal.  The stuff I trim from the loin I smoke and call it Mutant Bacon.  That gets used in Beans and various other stuff its nice to have big chuncks of Bacon.


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 12, 2006)

Made some smoked Back Bacon last week that turned out Great! 
I never made it before but I'll definitely be doing it again. 
Started with a 7.5 lb whole boneless pork loin, trimmed most but not 
all surface fat, cut into 3 equal lengths. 

1 tablespoon Morton TenderQuick per pound of meat. 
1 teaspoon sugar per pound of meat. 
2 teaspoons total Oompappy Rub for pork. 
Mix well, apply evenly to loin, put in zip lock bags 
and place in coldest part of fridge for 3 to 5 days, 
(3 days 18 hours on this one) turning over daily. 
Take out of bags and rinse meat really, really well 
under ice cold water, pat dry and back in fridge 
uncovered for 3 hours. 
Slow smoked with Hickory for 9 hours at 145* to 160* to 
internal temp of 125*. 
When removed from smoker I basted lightly with boiling 
maple syrup and immediately dredged and rolled in 
yellow cornmeal. Let cool, bag and refrigerate. 
Slice off what you need and cook in oiled skillet
That is from Oompappys recipie posted earlier
I am doing about 3lbs and about 160* so far which is going to fit in well with the ribs going on now I think. i am using Australian pine, local wood, and some live oak logs about 18" long and 4"diam.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 12, 2006)

Does that Tender Quick contain nitrates? From what i've read anytime you Smoke below 200 deg there is a risk of Botulism.  I use insta cure #1 also known as prague cure basically Sodium Nitrate (Pink Salt). Ive done Pea meal, Canadian Bacon, Bacon (Pork Belly),Honey Ham, Pepperoni, Polish Sausage and Salami. There is a good book by Rytek Kutas all about Cured Meats and Sausage it is really informative and has a lot of different sausage recipes you might want to check out.  I like it because it's all normal type of stuff not a gormet cook book.  I'll have to try your recipe it looks like a combination of my Canadian Bacon, Pea Meal and Tasso Bacon recipes. I never thought to roll them in Maple Syrup, I ususally rub it on before I brine them and then don't add sugar to the Brine.  Thanks for the recipe and keep smoking.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 12, 2006)

That's a good question Brian I thought that pine was to resinus.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 12, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Made some smoked Back Bacon last week that turned out Great!
> I never made it before but I'll definitely be doing it again.
> Started with a 7.5 lb whole boneless pork loin, trimmed most but not
> all surface fat, cut into 3 equal lengths.
> ...



Now that is some good stuff!
Tried it a couple of weeks ago =P~


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 12, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> That's a good question Brian I thought that pine was to resinus.


Austrailian Pine is not a true pine. It is a hardwood. The needles are articulated and are botanically considered leaves. No real flavor to this wood though, which is why I added some oak. The Austrailian pine was planted here years ago as a windbreak along the beaches and orange groves an is an invasive species., so it is being removed so i get a free supply from a lot of sources.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 12, 2006)

Got to love free wood & a science lesson.  Thanks


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 12, 2006)

The Fatty is done!!!!!!!






My God!!! Why did I wait so long to try one of these? I should have done more.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 12, 2006)

GH, I know this will be hard to do, but try and save a couple of slices for tomorrow! They taste even better the next day.


----------



## cflatt (Apr 12, 2006)

listen to Nick on that one...just hide them . I saved a few for the next day and my wife called me from her car...she had left really early for work...she said that they were better the next day....and it was too bad I hadnt made more since she ate them for breakfast


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 12, 2006)

Heat em up or eat em cold?


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 12, 2006)

Bacon is out!






Just waiting on the ribs now. Should be done when the company gets here.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 12, 2006)

GH those are some fine looking eats!!  Listen to everyone, the fattie's are indeed better the next day.  Warm them just a touch to knock the chill off!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 12, 2006)

I eat mine right out of the frig. the next day. Takes to much time to warm them!  #-o


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 12, 2006)

Figured it would be good either way just checking! 
Anywho..here are the ribs and the Memphis sauce, I decided to use the rest of the cornmeal and do the hushpuppy thing.



Mine is the one on the bottom. My wife likes hers without rub and KC Honey Sauce.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh yeah!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice bones there GH!!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 12, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I eat mine right out of the frig. the next day. Takes to much time to warm them!  #-o




Out of the fridge :!: 
No warming :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 12, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Bacon is out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GH, like Pappy said, fry it up with a little oil, that is some good stuff :!:  =P~


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 13, 2006)

Nobody I know is selling it. It is a "junk" wood here. Come on down and get all you want from any tree service.....now the live oak is all mine!
There is no commercial vlue to it even though it is a hard wood. It is an Invasive species so it can not be replanted. Just like Melaluca and Brazilian Pepper. ( do not use either of these for smoking) :!:


----------



## cleglue (Apr 13, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I found this site about Austrailian Pine.

http://www.homebbq.com/content.asp?contentid=628


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 13, 2006)

Niceeee!
I have used Orange tree before. It does add a lil something to the food. I have been staying away from it lately because of the Citrus Canker that is ruining the groves.
I also used Sea Grape. It is a landscaping plat that grows on the dunes by the ocean. It bears a fruit that is tart. I get it when the county does it's trimming once a year. Not any significant flavor.
 I tried Buttonwood also. That was an experiance and would like to try some more, it gave a peppery taste to the food. Quite surprising, and good. :!:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> The Fatty is done!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mano, mano !! That looks fantastic!! And one hellofa smoke ring too!!


----------



## Griff (Apr 13, 2006)

I gotta do a fatty. It's looks like they do a smoke ring like a meatloaf. I think it was the Shawn, the Canuk, that said ground meat is a smoke magnet.

Griff


----------

